# Tetratec EX2400 Filter - great but setup issue =(



## karlb123 (Jul 20, 2009)

My lovely Tetratec EX2400 external filter came today, lovely stuff!! I am going to run it in sync with the current filter system (Aqua 1) so that by the time my larger tank is here the larger main filter (Tetratec) will be cycled and ready...is that correct?

Followed the instructions but stuck, I cant get the water from the inlet to properly siphon....Im pumping like a mad man but canot raise the tank any higher or the filter any lower...!? Bit stuck at momment


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

not sure what to suggest, are you sure your inlet/outlet are in the right holes on the top of your filter? Have you got the rubber seal around the line of the top of the filter? Other than that, keep it turned off and pump as much as pos til its moving on its own.


----------



## karlb123 (Jul 20, 2009)

Helpppp!!! Its not working!! Ive had it working for past 2 days ok and came home from work and was doing other stuff around the house, entered the fishy/turt room and there was silence no water noise...oddd...realised the filters not pumping anything and it was plugged in....so some how its made itself run dry =( now wont work.... whats happend, motor burn out?


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

the motor uses the water from the tank as a coolant .. 


leave it off for 3 hours .. and try again .. 


still no luck .. 


spend some money on a new filter ... or try and go for warranty replacement 

Alan


----------



## TroJon (Aug 20, 2009)

Put the inlet in the tank where it's meant to go and then where the outlet is- i.e. spraybar or lily outlet, suck on the pipe to draw water into the filter, put the outlet into place. Once water has stopped draining down into the filter, just turn it on, knock the filter unit about a bit to get rid of bubbles and it should be good to go.

Just to be sure, you are keeping the filter unit below the fishtank right?


----------

